# Best Credo Book



## Bryan (Jul 22, 2004)

Question for other CredoBaptists:

I know there has been a lot of asking about the best work on Reformed PadeoBaptism 
but has there been one on the best work on CredoBaptism? I ask becasue over the last 7 hours I've read through Jewett's book which seems from what I have seen on the net to be "the" work always reffered back to when a CredoBaptist is defeind his position to a PadeoBaptist. Is there anything else to read as good as this book or better?

Bryan
SDG


----------



## grace2U (Jul 29, 2004)

I've not read Jowett's book. I understand that he went liberal later in life which rather puts me off him.

I find [i:79a42eaf53]The Baptism of Disciples Alone[/i:79a42eaf53] by Fred Malone (Founders Press: ISBN 0-9713361-3-X) to be very satisfying, notwithstanding (perhaps because of!) the criticisms of PBs, but the book that you really must read is [i:79a42eaf53]An Exposition of the Epistle to the Galatians[/i:79a42eaf53] by James Haldane (Particular Baptist Press: ISBN 1-888514-17-5)

Quite apart from being a truly excellent commentary in its own right, Haldane shows how a proper view of the covenants must lead to a credo-baptist position. There are several appendices, in which he tells the story of his own move from Presbyterian to Baptist, the significance of the Abrahamic Covenant, the Early Church Fathers on baptism and much else besides.

It's a must read  

Every blessing,
Steve


----------



## Philip A (Aug 4, 2004)

There is an article in [i:9e5c3fbd13]Reformed Baptist Theological Review I:2[/i:9e5c3fbd13] (by Mike Renihan on "The Antipaedobaptism of John Tombes", which is based on his book [i:9e5c3fbd13]Antipaedobaptism in the Thought of John Tombes[/i:9e5c3fbd13]. I just ordered a copy of this from Trinity Book Service, it looks to be a good read.

Also, I know that there are two works due out in the coming months, one a weighty reprint, the other a modern treatment, from the confessional Reformed Baptist camp, both of which have much promise.


----------



## voided user1 (Aug 14, 2004)

Being a credo, I can say from my experience with paedos that they rely much more on books in this particular subject than credos. While not arguing the merits of either position here, the credo position is simpler and relies more heavily on direct use of the New Testament and therefore hasn't spawned as large a publishing frenzy. Again, Malone's book is a recent work highly recommended.


----------



## SolaScriptura (Aug 14, 2004)

Also consider "Baptism in the New Testament" by Beasley-Murray. Very good.

But there are good books on both sides.


----------

